# Sponsor needed



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a fully qualified bricklayer from Ireland with 25+ years experience in all aspects of bricklaying.
I am a family man, married with 2 children and we would love to settle in Australia.
As I turned 45 last October, I have just missed out on the Skilled Migration Visa as I was unaware of the cut off age for this specific Visa is 44.

I am hoping to find an employer/ construction company that would sponsor me for my 457 employer sponsored visa.

Having explored all avenue's and all states, contacted construction companies and sent CV to all, without success.
We don't mind where we go in Australia as long as we find a sponsor.

The plan is that I will move over myself as soon as the Visa is approved and my wife and children will follow at a later stage.

Does anyone know of any building/ construction companies that are willing to sponsor a bricklayer.

Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Gerry


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Gerry 
Sorry I cant help we are in pretty much the same boat my partner is 32 been bricklayer 13 years no papers been self employed 8 years I'm 28 and we have two children 7 and 2 

we are not bother where in Oz we go was hoping QLD might be easy with rebuilt from floods but my heart is broke from applying for jobs and hearing nothing our only option is a 457 as we just cant afford to go down any other route with having skills tests etc not to mention how long it would take 

Plan is for my dp to go first too and me and children follow once he is on his feet. I'm really considering sending him over on a tourist visa to see if he can meet employers might be easier if he was there face to face I know you cant work on tourist visa but might get away with just meeting people and asking for sponsorship but again money is against us if we were to do that it would eat up all the money we have saved for visa flights etc and more  Its so hard 

Hope you hear something soon would be great if you could just google a list of employers who sponsor or even better just jump on a plane and go


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi CandK

It is unbelievable how hard it is to find a sponsor. I am fully qualified ( City & Guilds) with 25+ years experience. 
Just because I have missed the age limit I have to find a sponsor.
Even if we wait untill July when they change the age, then the points system will change and I will be short points. Also this process would take way to long. I have to get out of this country because there is no future for any bricklayers or any trade anymore. 
We made the decission that I would go out first and my wife and children would follow later, which was already a hard decission to make and then to find out that it is near impossible to find a sponsor.
I will be on the first plane out the minute a sponsor would be available and visa granted. That's how bad this country has gone.


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

Irish bricklayer said:


> Hi CandK
> 
> It is unbelievable how hard it is to find a sponsor. I am fully qualified ( City & Guilds) with 25+ years experience.
> Just because I have missed the age limit I have to find a sponsor.
> ...


Hi gerry

we have job offer- you still need TRA, i would advise to get your trade sorted first, then try sponsors.....OH is a metal fab and under 45 , has job offer waiting for 457 visa to be granted we had to have tra done...then you could maybe look at SKILLSSHORTAGESOLUTION based in cork , or go to dublin tothe'Livingabroad expo on in RDS is on in March we went in oct and the Australia imm gave us invaluable information, think they are raising the age limit to 49 from july 2011 not confirmed though

best of luck


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi tippthecat
For bricklayers you don't need the TRA for the 457 visa (as far as I know).
I hope to find a sponsor soon and also go to the RDS in March but hopefully with a sponsor in the bag.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Irish bricklayer said:


> Hi CandK
> 
> It is unbelievable how hard it is to find a sponsor. I am fully qualified ( City & Guilds) with 25+ years experience.
> Just because I have missed the age limit I have to find a sponsor.
> ...


oh Gerry 
tell me about it how long have you been hunting now ? I'm only at it six weeks but its so disheartning when you check your emails and nothing there. What part of Ireland are you from, we are down in Tipperary and my DP has built up a good name for himself here but there is nothing here anymore in saying that he is tipping away but the money he is getting is not worth it but he is not the type to sit at home he would rather work for nothing.



Irish bricklayer said:


> Hi gerry
> 
> we have job offer- you still need TRA, i would advise to get your trade sorted first, then try sponsors.....OH is a metal fab and under 45 , has job offer waiting for 457 visa to be granted we had to have tra done...then you could maybe look at SKILLSSHORTAGESOLUTION based in cork , or go to dublin tothe'Livingabroad expo on in RDS is on in March we went in oct and the Australia imm gave us invaluable information, think they are raising the age limit to 49 from july 2011 not confirmed though
> 
> best of luck .


Irish Bricklayers dont have to do TRA (thank god) its not on the nominated list. Ive tried Skill shortage solutions lovey bunch there but no use they have no clients for Bricklayers got email back from Jason only Friday but i'll be hounding him again they seem to have alot of work for Electricians  Where are ye off to in Oz you are very luck to have a job offer was thinking about hitting the RDS in March myself


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

We have been actively searching for about 5 weeks and nothing yet. We will go to any state, where ever there is an offer. Also on the phone to skills shortage but same, not for bricklayers. There has to be someone out there that takes on bricklayers.


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

Irish bricklayer said:


> We have been actively searching for about 5 weeks and nothing yet. We will go to any state, where ever there is an offer. Also on the phone to skills shortage but same, not for bricklayers. There has to be someone out there that takes on bricklayers.



Hi there 

look up emigrate2.co.uk, click on jobs, they are looking for skilled trades people it's worth a shot....will sponsor too, we are also from tipp, OH Cos is in Sydney will ask about bricklayers, also hubby heading to perth in 4-6weeks 

best of luck


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

tippthecat said:


> Hi there
> 
> look up emigrate2.co.uk, click on jobs, they are looking for skilled trades people it's worth a shot....will sponsor too, we are also from tipp, OH Cos is in Sydney will ask about bricklayers, also hubby heading to perth in 4-6weeks
> 
> best of luck


thanks tipp 
Ive hit them already too lol havent heard anything, when did your hubby go off are you finding it hard or are you too busy getting ready to go yourself I just want to pack up now are you heading for Perth too


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

CandK said:


> thanks tipp
> Ive hit them already too lol havent heard anything, when did your hubby go off are you finding it hard or are you too busy getting ready to go yourself I just want to pack up now are you heading for Perth too


He is waiting for visa to be granted, so will be april before he goes, we will follow in aug all going well, will be busy for the summer, cant wait......will keep a look out on the web for ye.........hopefully you will get sorted too....


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Queensland is almost built and the economy here is not as strong as people think.

There are thousands of irish backpackers coming in every week and many of them struggling to find work.

at being over 45 you've probably missed the boat...Very few people get sponsored as tradesmen here after 45.


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

That's not great news.
All you hear over here is that if you have a sponsor in QLD your Visa will be issued in 5 days.
But finding a sponsor is the hard part.
Being 45 really stands against you even that I don't feel old you are classed everywhere as "TOO OLD".
I hope I will succeed in finding a sponsor because we really want to make the move.
We don't mind in which State it is.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Irish bricklayer said:


> That's not great news.
> All you hear over here is that if you have a sponsor in QLD your Visa will be issued in 5 days.
> But finding a sponsor is the hard part.
> Being 45 really stands against you even that I don't feel old you are classed everywhere as "TOO OLD".
> ...


That being said I'm sure thousands of people have made the move at being over the age of 45 but the reality is that in the ten years leading up to 1-2 years ago things were very different in Austalia.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Apparently I read today also that in Dublin there are Australian Info sessions once a month? You should try going to one of them.


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Apparently I read today also that in Dublin there are Australian Info sessions once a month? You should try going to one of them.



The problem there is age again. It is all about the skilled migration for which you have to be under 45. 

Even if they change the age limit in July to 49, the point system will also change and then even that I am fully qualified ( City & Guilds) and 25+ experience I am short points. Also this route will take a very long time. I want to move as soon as possible so the only option is to find a sponsor


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

My advice then is to head out and speak to potential employers out here.


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

I think At this stage that I might have to do that because I have contacted so many possible employers by phone and e-mail without any luck. For a bricklayer it must be the hardest to find a sponsor from overseas.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Irish bricklayer said:


> I think At this stage that I might have to do that because I have contacted so many possible employers by phone and e-mail without any luck. For a bricklayer it must be the hardest to find a sponsor from overseas.


Did you try amrick they are on the site tipptopcat posted I haven't heard anything from them but they do look good at least they do offer sponsorship I think I may stay up late and call all the ones that haven't got back to us which would be alot of phone calls but anything is worth a try at this stage got a message from a contact in brissie he seem to think bricklaying there is not happening alot or the Irish brickies are at concreting and steel fixing don't know if this is true could be he just too lazy to help us out says it's all timber frame I suppose he could be right but I'm am going to push for this so hard if I want something and keep going at it , it usually works out . This morning I got a letter from credit card company offering to refund our payment protection plus 8 percent interest everyone telling me I was wasting my time keep persevering Gerry we will all be in oz by Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

CandK said:


> Did you try amrick they are on the site tipptopcat posted I haven't heard anything from them but they do look good at least they do offer sponsorship I think I may stay up late and call all the ones that haven't got back to us which would be alot of phone calls but anything is worth a try at this stage got a message from a contact in brissie he seem to think bricklaying there is not happening alot or the Irish brickies are at concreting and steel fixing don't know if this is true could be he just too lazy to help us out says it's all timber frame I suppose he could be right but I'm am going to push for this so hard if I want something and keep going at it , it usually works out . This morning I got a letter from credit card company offering to refund our payment protection plus 8 percent interest everyone telling me I was wasting my time keep persevering Gerry we will all be in oz by Christmas
> 
> I hope you are right!!!
> I did try amrick but only yesterday so I didn't expect anything yet. The thing I hate is that most don't even bother to reply back to you.
> I really want to be out there as soon as.


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

Irish bricklayer said:


> CandK said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try amrick they are on the site tipptopcat posted I haven't heard anything from them but they do look good at least they do offer sponsorship I think I may stay up late and call all the ones that haven't got back to us which would be alot of phone calls but anything is worth a try at this stage got a message from a contact in brissie he seem to think bricklaying there is not happening alot or the Irish brickies are at concreting and steel fixing don't know if this is true could be he just too lazy to help us out says it's all timber frame I suppose he could be right but I'm am going to push for this so hard if I want something and keep going at it , it usually works out . This morning I got a letter from credit card company offering to refund our payment protection plus 8 percent interest everyone telling me I was wasting my time keep persevering Gerry we will all be in oz by Christmas
> ...


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

tippthecat,

I really appreciate all your tips and suggestions. Hopefully we'll find something soon.


----------



## AussieBricklayer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,I've come across this forum while looking for bricklayers to work for me in AUstralia.
Just curious to what is involved in sponsoring someone to come to OZ and work.
There is plenty of work in Melbourne and there are less and less kids coming through via apprenticeships because they are too lazy and busy playing xbox.
I can only see rates for wages going up in Melbourne and it's a pity so many of you guys want to work and have to go through so much crap to get here with your families.
Hopefully I've given you some positive news re bricklaying for a change and some hope.
Any info you can give me that explains more about how you guys can actually get here and work will be much appreciated.

Thanks Darren


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

AussieBricklayer said:


> Hello everyone,I've come across this forum while looking for bricklayers to work for me in AUstralia.
> Just curious to what is involved in sponsoring someone to come to OZ and work.
> There is plenty of work in Melbourne and there are less and less kids coming through via apprenticeships because they are too lazy and busy playing xbox.
> I can only see rates for wages going up in Melbourne and it's a pity so many of you guys want to work and have to go through so much crap to get here with your families.
> ...


Hi Darren, 
What a great post to read thanks so much for the positive news there are a few requirment for you to be eligable to sponsor here is a link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/books9.pdf
Page 8 and 9. 
If you have any questions feel free to give me a shout I have researched this so much over the last couple of months.
Catherine


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

AussieBricklayer said:


> Hello everyone,I've come across this forum while looking for bricklayers to work for me in AUstralia.
> Just curious to what is involved in sponsoring someone to come to OZ and work.
> There is plenty of work in Melbourne and there are less and less kids coming through via apprenticeships because they are too lazy and busy playing xbox.
> I can only see rates for wages going up in Melbourne and it's a pity so many of you guys want to work and have to go through so much crap to get here with your families.
> ...



Hi Darren,

This is finally some positive news.
I have gained some contacts who will take the hassle out for both employer and overseas workers.
I would love nothing more then to move asap.
I was wondering if there is any way I could get in contact with yourself to discuss the possibillity of sponsorship.
As you read before I am fully qualified ( City & Guilds ) with 25+ years experience and the only reason why I have to go for sponsorship is because I am 45 and the cut off age for the skilled migration is 44.

Gerry


----------



## mandi1971 (Jan 26, 2011)

Irish bricklayer said:


> Hi Darren,
> 
> This is finally some positive news.
> I have gained some contacts who will take the hassle out for both employer and overseas workers.
> ...


Did you ever here back from Darren? I only ask as ive had a few people send me jobs offers like this then heard nothing.:confused2:
It would be great if there was a genuine guy out there for a change.
If he needs Plumbers aswell let me know 

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Irish bricklayer (Feb 21, 2011)

mandi1971 said:


> Did you ever here back from Darren? I only ask as ive had a few people send me jobs offers like this then heard nothing.:confused2:
> It would be great if there was a genuine guy out there for a change.
> If he needs Plumbers aswell let me know
> 
> ...



So far nothing yet. I am still hopefull!!!


----------



## dessie green (Jan 11, 2012)

Irish bricklayer said:


> I am a fully qualified bricklayer from Ireland with 25+ years experience in all aspects of bricklaying.
> I am a family man, married with 2 children and we would love to settle in Australia.
> As I turned 45 last October, I have just missed out on the Skilled Migration Visa as I was unaware of the cut off age for this specific Visa is 44.
> 
> ...


Hi i dont no if you or anybody else is still looking for a sponsor for austriala but i no a man who might beble to help let me no cheers dessie


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi dessie 
Yep still looking did calm down for a while starting to loose hope, we will take any help that's going 
Thanks 
Catherine


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Try Canberra. There is a lot of resi construction going on there so a lot of bricks to be put in. A friend of mine works there and gets between $40-$45/hour.

To be honest there are guys coming onto sites the whole time looking for a start. The employer is going to look to trial them and see how they are rather than sponsoring someone from overseas who they've never met or seen the quality of work.

There are some good Irish brickies who always turn up and do good work. Then there are those who have only ever laid blocks and miss time due to hitting the grog.

If you can take a chance of coming straight out on a holiday visa you might have some luck. Beware Australia is expensive, and don't bring your tools/workclothes with you. Customs will question you if they suspect anything.

Good luck mate.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

RayZor said:


> Try Canberra. There is a lot of resi construction going on there so a lot of bricks to be put in. A friend of mine works there and gets between $40-$45/hour.
> 
> To be honest there are guys coming onto sites the whole time looking for a start. The employer is going to look to trial them and see how they are rather than sponsoring someone from overseas who they've never met or seen the quality of work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, well we have finally come to the conclusion that it is near impossible to get 457 sponsorship offshore , there is alot of sub contract work and think we need to choose another route Ive just been looking into 176 state sponsorship so hopefully this will be our way.

I was talking to DP about the good times in the boom in Ireland and it was still all sub contract work very hard to get into companies as a bricklayer unless you are a subbie, so I really think its the same for Australia. 

thank god work has been ok atm, he has a good name locally and in with realiable builders but it hasn't stopped me from wanting to go


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

You are correct...it's all subcontract work. The same way Ireland was for the last 10 years. There is still some private work and cash work around but for weekends, not full-time.

And in case you've heard about it, the ABN thing is on the way out. The unions and ATO are stamping down on it so that people pay their Workers Comp, Super, tax etc.

In Sydney, I deal with a bricklaying company with about 70 brickies on their books and they're struggling to keep them all going. Same with another company I interviewed for the project I work on.


----------



## gibbon83 (Nov 15, 2011)

AussieBricklayer said:


> Hello everyone,I've come across this forum while looking for bricklayers to work for me in AUstralia.
> Just curious to what is involved in sponsoring someone to come to OZ and work.
> There is plenty of work in Melbourne and there are less and less kids coming through via apprenticeships because they are too lazy and busy playing xbox.
> I can only see rates for wages going up in Melbourne and it's a pity so many of you guys want to work and have to go through so much crap to get here with your families.
> ...



Hi,

I am Coming to Australia January 2013 on a working holiday visa in the hope that I find work and can get a permanent visa. I am a qualified bricklayer in the UK (NVQ level 2). I have mainly worked on private properties carrying out extensions, conservatories, orangeries, etc. I have also worked for myself. I have many years in the building industry working for different companies with experience in several fields. As I currently don't need sponsorship and will be funding myself I was wondering if you would have any work available at any point in 2013. I plan on doing my white card on line before I arrive, I will already have a bank account in place and also a tax number. I will also be bringing my own hand tools over with me. 

Could you help me? Any information would be great.

Thanks, 

Ian.


----------



## paddyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Irish bricklayer said:


> I am a fully qualified bricklayer from Ireland with 25+ years experience in all aspects of bricklaying.
> I am a family man, married with 2 children and we would love to settle in Australia.
> As I turned 45 last October, I have just missed out on the Skilled Migration Visa as I was unaware of the cut off age for this specific Visa is 44.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerry.
Have seen all the posts and you must find it very frustrating trying to get a sponsor.I my self am from Tipperary and I have been very lucky to find a sponsor as I am 50 this year.The only difference is I am a diesel mechanic and it seems easier to find people or companies to sponsor us.Before I got this sponsor I presumed i was to old for Australia and had looked up New Zealand and found that they were looking for an amount of construction workers in christchurch and you dont have to have a sponsor there as you trade is on the long term shortage skills and you could get a 2 year visa and apply for citizenship after 2 years.The age for NZ is 53 and with NZ residency you could move to Australia on the NZ residency and take up employment there.Hope this might help you and wish you all the best in your quest.Eamon


----------



## samtpugh (Jun 6, 2012)

gibbon83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Coming to Australia January 2013 on a working holiday visa in the hope that I find work and can get a permanent visa. I am a qualified bricklayer in the UK (NVQ level 2). I have mainly worked on private properties carrying out extensions, conservatories, orangeries, etc. I have also worked for myself. I have many years in the building industry working for different companies with experience in several fields. As I currently don't need sponsorship and will be funding myself I was wondering if you would have any work available at any point in 2013. I plan on doing my white card on line before I arrive, I will already have a bank account in place and also a tax number. I will also be bringing my own hand tools over with me.
> 
> ...



Hello my name is sam im 22 and am looking to come to australia to be a bricklayer. ive been working on site for 5 years and have lots of pictures to back up my words.
Im young fit and healthy male with the ego to do well so if there are any jobs going please let me no many thanks am


----------

